# 2019 rogue sv no remote start



## martysc (Aug 1, 2019)

I just purchased my rogue this week with 5 miles on it and found that the remote start does not work, before i call to make a appt. with the Nissan service dept. Has anyone else had this issue. I know i am doing the correct steps on my remote and i know the box is checked on the setup menu on the dash for remote start. I have tried both remotes just to rule that out.


----------



## lloydp211 (Jun 25, 2019)

How far away from the vehicle are you when you tried it? I’ve noticed the range of the key fob is not all that great.


----------



## martysc (Aug 1, 2019)

lloydp211 said:


> How far away from the vehicle are you when you tried it? I’ve noticed the range of the key fob is not all that great.


I have tried standing right next to the car. I imagine it's going to be something simple to fix, i just was hoping not to have to take it in, since i only have 150 miles on it.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Try another fresh battery in your FAB.


----------



## levpri (Sep 12, 2019)

Press lock doors button and then try (holding for 3 - 5 seconds the start button). Sorry if you already know and tried that.


----------



## Wienman (Jun 13, 2019)

martysc said:


> I just purchased my rogue this week with 5 miles on it and found that the remote start does not work, before i call to make a appt. with the Nissan service dept. Has anyone else had this issue. I know i am doing the correct steps on my remote and i know the box is checked on the setup menu on the dash for remote start. I have tried both remotes just to rule that out.


----------



## Wienman (Jun 13, 2019)

If you are referring to Nissan Connect accessed through iphone. Good Luck. This function did not work from the first day I purchased my 2019 Rogue. They sent a engineer from their NJ office who was unable to get it to work. The only hope I can give you is after several visits with my local dealer and after 3 months they got it to work. You will need to be persistent.?


----------

